# Wincc Flexible 2008 kein Transfer möglich



## S7_Mich (11 September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein ganz komisches Problem.

Ich wollte heute in ein OP77B das Projekt transferien, jedoch ist in der Symbolleiste der Pfeil weg (Transfer). Auch kann Datei/Transfer/Optionen nicht mehr aufgerufen werden. Optionen ist ausgegraut. Ich bin schon total genervt.

Neustart des PG´s brachte auch nix. Gestern hat es noch einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Auch wenn ich das Projekt aus Step7 exportiere und sozusagen standalone öffne hab ich keine Möglichkeit das Projekt zu transferien.

Kennt jemand von euch dazu eine Lösung?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MatMer (11 September 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft das weiter: http://www.spsforen.com/showthread.php?t=22320

oder die Lösung die zu dem Problem in dem Thread geführt hat:

Extras->Einstellungen->Workbench-> Anordnung der Oberfläche->Anordnung zurücksetzen


----------



## PN/DP (11 September 2009)

*PG/PC-Schnittstelle S7ONLINE*

Hallo S7_Mich,

Was hast Du bei "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" unter S7ONLINE eingestellt?
WinCC flexible benutzt die Einstellung dieses Zugangspunkts für den Transfer.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## Astralavista (11 September 2009)

Ich würde eher darauf tippen das er eine falsche Bediengeräteversion ausgewählt hat.
Dann ist der Transfer-Button grau und nichts geht mehr.
Ist mir auch schon aus versehen passiert.
Über "Bediengerätetyp ändern" die aktuellste Betriebssystemversion wählen und schon sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## S7_Mich (12 September 2009)

Hallo,

als der Transfer Button in der Symbolleiste war gänzlich weg, nicht ausgegraut sondern einfach nicht mehr da.

Selbst als ich ein neues Projekt angelegt habe wurde der Transferbutton nicht angezeigt. Lag also dann auch nicht an der Bediengeräteversion. Unter Datei/Transfer wurden die Transfereinstellungen nicht angezeigt.

Ich habe dann WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 einfach nochmal drüber installiert und bisher ist der Transferbutton noch da 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
S7_Mich


----------



## Mondmann (13 September 2009)

Hallo S7_Mich,
das passiert bei der Software, wenn WinCCflex unsauber installiert wird (da haben wir natürlich keinen Einfluß drauf).

Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten, diesen Fehler zu beheben. 
Lt. Siemens muß man WCF sich zwingen, neu zu kompilieren. Dies erreicht man, wenn man unter C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Siemens\Winflex die Verzeichnisse leert. Das selbe muß man dann noch unter den jeweiligen Benutzernamen machen. 
Vorher aber nicht vergessen, sich die versteckten Dateien und Verzeichnisse anzeigen zu lassen !

Danach WinCC flex starten (dauert dann ein wenig) und wenn man Glück hatt, ist alles wieder da... Aber wie gesagt, wenn man Glück hatt, hatte da schon ganz andere Phänomene( zum Beispiel keine Werkzeugleiste, Sprache Deutsch / Englisch gemischt..etc).

Die 2. Variante ist WCF komplett zu deinstallieren. Anschließend sich von der Siemens HP das Tool zum kompletten entfernen von WCF runterladen und ausführen. Danach neu installieren.

MFG

der Mondmann


----------



## S7_Mich (14 September 2009)

Na weiss heißt unsauber installiert.

1. hat man doch keinen Einfluss auf die Installation, da die Installation automatisch abläuft.

2. WCF 2008 SP1 hat ja schon ca 3. Monat gut funktioniert.

Ich habe wie gesagt SP1 einfach nochmal drüber installiert. Bis jetzt ist der Transfer Button noch da 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mondmann (16 September 2009)

Hi,
da vermute ich, das irgend etwas den Compilevorgang angestoßen hat. Vielleicht eine Installation einer ganz anderen Software ?

Wie schon gesagt, das passiert bei Siemens wenn WCF den Start compiliert. 

In der Hinsicht bin ich ein gebranntes Kind *g*



MFG

der Mondmann


----------

